# SSD from OCZ



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/07/01/ocz-reveals-core-series-sata-ii-2-5-ssds-128gb-for-479/

Hopefully this comes out soon. Price ain't to bad for it either. What do you guys think?


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

What does it do. I read the paragraph and I couldn't really understand it.


----------



## dan_mccartney (Dec 27, 2007)

http://money.aol.com/news/articles/_a/ocz-technology-announces-core-series/n20080701040609990051

Try this article.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh Thanks


----------

